# Train-Rite Remote Dummy Launcher Stand



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used one of these. They look like they would be a 
small nice piece of equipment to have. I wonder how dependable they are? If they 
fall over when shot? Any help would be appreciated.

Here is the link to view
http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R228-005

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi I have 4 of them I use them in the winter time due to the cold weather (winter) is hard on the rubbers on the wingers .That said we also use them for walk ups the hide very well in sparse areas of cover. ONe big advantage I really like is that when a dog starts to mark of the wingers I have see it happen the dog looses the mark but find 's the winger and paces the mark off it with these you can hide them very well . Hope this helps


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

I find that retrieve r trainers are too fast out of the hole for a dog to mark properly.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I have used a couple of train rite products and find that they are well made and engineered.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

BryanMc said:


> I find that retrieve r trainers are too fast out of the hole for a dog to mark properly.


Try them with a Bumper Boy bumper with streamers attached. It still comes out quick but makes a much better mark.

Caution - do NOT try a BB bumper on a hand held launcher. The recoil with a standard retriever-r-trainer bumper is bad enough, with a BB bumper it is seriously painful.

I have several home made stands for handheld launchers. They work really well, and are a useful addition to my training equipment. I haven't used any Train-rite products, but they look to be well designed, and have received lots of positive comments on RTF over the years.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

BB bumpers are a good idea as is placing long black & white streamers on the bumpers, it slows them down on the explosive initial firing and provides better visability.


----------

